# alcohol & schizophrenics



## stickdude (Aug 13, 2004)

probably a stupid question, but does alcohol make schizophrenics behave any normally?


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Alcohol has pychoactive propeties so I think it could bring on a pycosis and if you drink enough alchol then you can experience a pycosis, so I would think not

but I think in controlled amounts eg not getting complety pissed out of face the alchol may have a simlair relaxing effect as say a non scitopheinc drinking alchol like relaxtion adn giddyness, but I don't know any scitzophincs anymore so I don't know, only scitzophenic I ever knew smoked ciggerettes and that didn't seem to have much of on effect on him and he was always sometimes kind of making sense and then other times having massive and random mood swings and getting pissed at me and which point I would usually get away from him.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2004)

stickdude said:


> probably a stupid question, but does alcohol make schizophrenics behave any normally?


Yes.


----------



## stickdude (Aug 13, 2004)

so alcohol can make a schizophrenic be normal? i never knew that. i just thought it made them worse. i was just thinking because i'm always thinking i'm schizo, then i drank a little last night and felt so normal.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2004)

I myself feel like a very schizoid individual who can only feel like a person when she ingests some kind of drug other than the ones the medicine fucking cabinet doctor gives to me. I cannot feel like a person unless I am buzzed or high. If I could I would never be sober. I still feel surreal and disconnected but it is more like an actress playing the role of a "real person."


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2004)

stickdude said:


> so alcohol can make a schizophrenic be normal? i never knew that. i just thought it made them worse. i was just thinking because i'm always thinking i'm schizo, then i drank a little last night and felt so normal.


No comment. 
I'm an expert.. Ask me ANYTHING about Schizophrenia, I'll tell you all you need to know.

Purple dog, big fat ballons, fat men, X-men, creepy things.. and stuf.f.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

my uncle is schizophenic and he enjoys four pints of beer everyday...but i was with him once and he was taking advantage of my genorosity and he ended up drinking 8 pints and turned into a very scary person


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

jc said:


> my uncle is schizophenic


so is mine, jc. hmm...what does this mean? is there a correlation, or has that already been assumed?

s.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

well from my mums side of the family her brother is schizophenic,my cousin (from my mums side of the family) is psycotic,and my auntie(mums sister) has been in a mental hospital,also my mums dads mum was mentally ill...sooooooo im thinking there is maybe a connection


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

i think if i was to go into psycosis it would have happened ages ago so that doesnt bother me anymore


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2004)

Psychosis, is "losing control" over your left frontal lobe.

Which is why ECT is applied to the Right frontal lobe, or across both sides.

Schizophrenia, in essence is Right lobe (creative hemisphere thinking) exclusively, which leads to extreme thought disorder, except in relation to psychosis, it has limited function.

Psychosis is being thrown into your right lobe "to stay" kinda thing, which disintergrates your left frontal lobe function, necessary for living skills, coping & socialising.

But Schizophrenia, is seen as right frontal lobe behaviour with extreme limitations. It is seen as a "logical escape", where Doctors try to establish that your brain is functioning extremily poorly in the frontal lobes with no true left frontal lobe behaviour present, and extremily limited creative hemisphere behaviour. With depressed mood.

All mental illness has depression in common.

The EXTREME behaviours seen in Schizophrenics, are due to very very limited frontal lobe/left lobe function. Doctors have to establish if this thinking is the case by various quite abstract symptoms.

It is thought that children from families where ego development as a child was constantly interrupted, interferred with & regulated is a reason why, during life crises people drop into Schizophrenia due to inability to have enough left frontal lobe function at their disposal/control. It is therefore usually quite interesting to look at parenting in people with Schizophrenia.

The behaviour seen in Schizophrenics is beyond their awareness, the same as a deep daydream in your right lobe. Psychotic people are in a deep daydream without the complete disintergration seen in Schizophrenics.

Schizophrenia is a big word for complete disintergration of thinking, breakdown of "ego shape", depression and paranoia/mood problems/catatonia etc.

It is the most severe manifestation of mental illness.. except for Sociopathy.


----------



## Inflammed (Aug 10, 2004)

Insanity and genius...


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2004)

Inflammed said:


> Insanity and genius...


Mentally ill, Schizophrenic, no-one likes me - more like it.

I threaten people, and god damn do they T.HREATEN kate back..

I'm having issues..

I dont even know what g.enius means actually. I k.now it doesn't mean much (if you understand what I'm saying), my IQ is like a really irregular tide. So I'm aware (very aware) that I cant depend on it.

I saw a post observing that I write whatever comes to mind, without the normal considerations.. Considering that I have no conscious thought, I guess I have no mental inhibitions..
Like the same unconscious-type thought one uses when hypnotised where the therapist pushes past your conscious awareness.
I guess having no conscious thought, is the same as the mild thinking experienced before you nod off to sleep at night.

And mensa members are genius' my IQ is 126..

I'll write it until the day I die, my "face fell off" when I was 5 on the first day of the first grade when my mum freaked me out. And my conscious thought stopped and my face stayed fallen off.

And, when the loony therapist freaked me out this year I split backwards DEEPER into my brain and got conscious thought back, but really loud. That's it.

My mum broke my will. And I have no conscious thought. And, my IQ is only 126. I get very high stress (Like when I came back after 2 weeks) and I feel that E.VERYWHERE is an enemy. I get a head that functions like a blur.

It's interesting that Revelation uses the term "distracting & irritating" to describe me, because that's exactly how I percieve life & people (always have) and "gavin's" comment of infuriating, because I find life/people to be that too, always have.

I dont feel safe going to a Psych ward, because I am misunderstood. They never find ALL the symptoms of Schizophrenia, they just P.retend they do.

I am afraid of the conscious decisions of others, and the horrorfying willfulness of others. I think I was afraid of my mother to an extent that my M.ASSIVE split from contents of awareness was a split second choice.

My Mum spent my entire childhood up until age 5 "loosening up" my mental inhibitions until they snapped into an extreme out of control mode. I think, maybe the dropping out of conscious thinking, and my face falling off (so to speak) was trying to protect me from Her behaviour.

When I am stressed, like on the 19th, my brain felt like fuzz, and had extreme blinding pressure & emotions inside it. It was a blur, I felt very threatened & in danger, my mental inhibitions and brain junk were at their worst. Very intense.

Since leaving home, and USUALLY on the internet, I have scraps of paper next to the computer to give me a "helmet" like a fake frontal lobe mask.. they might say "Asperger's" "Be embarrased" "Be calm" "Be nice" "Repress anger".
I use these stupid, ever changing notes, to give me a fake "mask" to apply to my dead frontal lobe function. In public I carry notes and say the chosen phrase over and over again all day to create a fake "mask". Sometimes I forget what's written down and panic because I am left absolutely empty and exposed and foolish, with no mask at all. I then scramble in a panic to find the note in my bag.

After my head lost conscious thinking, my mum filled me up with a fake mask that slowly fell away to nothing after I left home. I sound smart, but my IQ is only 126, but my head has had severe restrictions placed on it.

I think the naivety of my Autistic disorder, has left me vulnerable to my Mums game and manipulation. After 11 months out of home the entire "self" in my frontal lobes has pretty much "fallen out" leaving me with a thoughtless mentality and persona very close (Sometimes) to who I was around the age of 4. Quiet, soft, defensive & "thinking". Separate from people and an island.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Dear Sebastian and JC,

Re: mental illness in the family. I may be dead wrong, but I believe that many of us on the board here have a family history of mental illness of all sorts.

My father had severe OCD- hoarder/clutterer, my mother Paranoid Personality. My cousin, severely depressed and obese. Her son bi-polar and schizoaffective. The illness seems to run more on my mother's side of the family.

One doesn't have to get schizophrenia if a relative has it ... one might develop something else. I have a bit of OCD, I have anxiety, depression ... the brain expresses itself in only so many different ways, and there is a spectrum of illness.

You know I have a biological orientation re: this, yet I know for me my parents BEING mentally ill, made my life dysfunctional. It is ALWAYS a combo of Nature/Nurture and what percent of either is never really clear.

Also, I wouldn't recommend alcohol for any mental illness. It isn't a cure for any mental illness.

Best,
D
All of this IMHO


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Theres nothing wrong with the alcohol. NO drugs are a cure. As some people keep saying, the drugs that are given for mental problems are only for symptom relief. Alcohol also gives symptom relief for mental problems such as anxiety and I dont think its any more dangerous than alot of the questionable psychiatric drugs on the market today.

Joe


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2004)

Alcohol rules...

I can only go about half a week before I buy a mixer from the shop.

I dunno... people have been "medicating" themselves with alcohol for a looong time. I can still see that guy in Gone with the wind drinking before His leg comes off.

It makes you very emotional though.

Dreamer, I have listened to your nature nurture comment ("which parts arn't clear") thing before. I think it's because of the trust we have for our parents.

My family were *secretly* psychotic and personality disordered. My blind trust & acceptance of my family is very unusual. The destructiveness seems to amplify.

My true nature is very quiet, schizoid (heavy in idiocyncracies) and aggressive. Not nice, and it's more complex than that.. but Idiosyncratic is very very me. I also had a weird tendancy to not speak until spoken to and be very wide-eyed and observant rather than speak up. I felt isolated and alone at all times, as if I was a lamp shade on a stand, standing there.
And that's the way I always feel like an island that everyone keeps trying to access. I'm an observer, who cant juggle all the stimulus being rapidly fired at me.

My observation of me.. I admit had no clarity or analysis what-so-ever, I was like too strung out to look at myself.

My observation of my family was always highly uncomfortable, completely dominated and subjugated. All emotional needs were ignored, and I wasn't listened to. And I was spoken down to for my entire life... I was aware of this but my reality was so painful and dominating that I chose to block it out through hysteria.. I was never enough.. I got no love & no support but deluded myself into insanity trying to believe it. It hurts to be a wreck and an outcast/reject after all the mountainous efforts and energy I threw endlessly at my family. Nature = scared. Nurture = less than zero. But we all dont like to admit that.. makes my parents look too ugly and W.AY too "self-serving".


----------

